
Losing weight won’t solve the health care cost crisis - gronkie
http://theincidentaleconomist.com/wordpress/losing-weight-wont-solve-the-health-care-cost-crisis/
======
nodebunny
This article is ridiculous, sure actual obesity costs are probably a small
fraction of overall health costs... but the larger costs come in the form of
other health issues caused by obesity -- diabetes, cardiovascular disease, etc
etc...

~~~
fanboy123
Agreed. See quote below.

The total direct and indirect cost of CVD and stroke in the United States for
2009 is estimated at $475.3 billion. This figure includes health expenditures
(direct costs, which include the cost of physicians and other professionals,
hospital and nursing home services, prescribed medications, home health care,
and other medical durables) and lost productivity resulting from morbidity and
mortality (indirect costs). Total hospital costs (inpatients, outpatients, and
emergency department patients) projected forthe year 2009 are estimated to be
$150.1 billion. ... CVD costs more than any other diagnostic group.

<http://circ.ahajournals.org/content/119/3/e21.full.pdf>

